# Symantec Backup Exec for Windows



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have a question here..it regards on backup planning...

it seems when i restart my windows SBS 2003, my symantec Backup Exec plans or nolonger planned, meaning I have to plan everything out again..

is this normal? missing a configuration? whats the correct procedure?

thanks 
Luis


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

bump...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If by plans you mean the backup schedule no this is not normal. Have you tried searching their KB about this symptom? what are you seeing in the event logs?


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

nope.. where do i see this?


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

another problem, seems one of my tapes is offline, why? how can i put it back online? the information on it is old..can i format? activate?

help!!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index.jsp

The tape devices can go offline because its turned offline in the media pool or it can be offline due to a problem with the device itself. if its a single tape that is offline and you use multiples try turning just that media back on. You may want to remove the media and recatalog it.


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

remove? you mean from where it is in the magazine?....


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You really should read up on how to use Backup exec it really might help you get a grasp. Its not the easiest backup program because it is made to support a TON of backup solutions.

In response to your question though I meant to remove the media from the tape pool and recatalog it.


----------

